# whats the best place to get plumbing parts?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i remember there was a website for plumbing parts, i need a mess of different sized nozzles/fittings etc and i don't feel like running to 6 different lowes locations lol 

anyone know what i'm talking about? i think it was local, but online.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

petsandponds has a pretty good selection, but I'm sure there's another site with a full compliment of PVC plumbing parts


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

go to your local bardon supplies, or noble trade, they are heating, cooling, plumbing distributors . they have all you need.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh sweet there's a noble trade just down the street from my work. thanks!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plumbing parts*

jj downs 
wosely plumbing supplies 
noble trade


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Ontario Plastic sales on Midland in Scarborough. Pvc plumbing parts are there main business.


----------

